# Meets for 2018 ?



## HOBIE (Mar 23, 2018)

Are there any Diabetes Support Forums meets apart from Glasgow & Cheltenham ?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 23, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Are there any Diabetes Support Forums meets apart from Glasgow & Cheltenham ?


I need a bit time to sort my year out ?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 25, 2018)

Bump ?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 25, 2018)

I only know what's on the forum.  I've not spotted anything.
Anyone wants to meet up in the West Yorkshire area?
Saturdays can be Really busy.  Sundays can be quieter and easier to get into places.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 25, 2018)

I think it's a case of individual members setting up meet ups depending on interest/demand.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 25, 2018)

Mark T said:


> I think it's a case of individual members setting up meet ups depending on interest/demand.


Has it changed Mark ? There used to be lists up. I know Glasgow has just been on & Cheltenham soon. I just would like to plan my time off a little while I can.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 26, 2018)

Well, historically, 90% of the meets seemed to be organised by Northerner.  But he is busy with his house move and it's a lot of work to arrange those meets (when occasionally few turn up).

It's always been the case that individual forum members can propose meets as well.

Why not propose one and see who wants to come?


----------



## Robin (Mar 26, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Has it changed Mark ? There used to be lists up. I know Glasgow has just been on & Cheltenham soon. I just would like to plan my time off a little while I can.


The Glasgow and the Cheltenham meets were arranged by a group of members who realised they were in the same area and fancied a meet up. It's just a case of picking a date and a venue, then coordinating arrival times. I think these member-arranged meets may be better attended, because picking fixed dates and places for the whole year isn't always flexible enough to ensure they are at the best times and in the best places for nearby members to attend.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks very much u2. I just missed out going to Glasgow & now I am on the hunt . I am sure there was talk about another in the North


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 10, 2018)

If anyone wants to meet up in Essex, I don't mind arranging something, I am in the South of Essex, on the borders of London Borough of Havering, and near the Dartford Crossing, so could also accommodate people wanting to come form some areas of London or Kent.  It would have to be on a Saturday though.  Apart from when I am on holiday I only have 3 Saturdays booked up for the rest of this year, so open to suggestions on dates.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 10, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> If anyone wants to meet up in Essex, I don't mind arranging something, I am in the South of Essex, on the borders of London Borough of Havering, and near the Dartford Crossing, so could also accommodate people wanting to come form some areas of London or Kent.  It would have to be on a Saturday though.  Apart from when I am on holiday I only have 3 Saturdays booked up for the rest of this year, so open to suggestions on dates.


Generally I can do anywhere in Essex.  Although on a Saturday I wouldn't be able to get there until the afternoon as the little one does Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu on Saturday mornings...


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 10, 2018)

Mark T said:


> Generally I can do anywhere in Essex.  Although on a Saturday I wouldn't be able to get there until the afternoon as the little one does Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu on Saturday mornings...


Afternoon would be fine for me, as I try and do my Saturday run at 9am, so by the time I get home and procrastinate for a while it is nearly lunchtime before I do anything else.  Let us see if we get anymore interest in an Essex meet up.


----------



## stephknits (Apr 10, 2018)

I could do Essex, although am now on Suffolk/Norfolk border


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 10, 2018)

Please try & get a meet sorted


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 23, 2018)

There was talk about meet in Carlisle this Friday. Is it still on ?


----------



## Edgar (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm willing to organise a meet up in Cardiff if anyone's interested?


----------



## eggyg (Apr 25, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> There was talk about meet in Carlisle this Friday. Is it still on ?


Hi Hobie, I have message @SadhbhFiadh to see if she is still coming to Carlisle on Friday. Will get back to you.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 25, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Hi Hobie, I have message @SadhbhFiadh to see if she is still coming to Carlisle on Friday. Will get back to you.


Thank You eggyg. I hope its on. Cos I get to ride on the Too Toot.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 25, 2018)

"Boarder Reivers" at Carlisle this fri ?   Can be there in 1.30 mins


----------



## Carolg (Apr 25, 2018)

What about another Glasgow meet but a Saturday so others can come if they are weekday workers.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 25, 2018)

Its quite hard for me to get to Glasgow. 4am bus then 12pm bus back. A leased 2.5 hours on bus one way. A long day ? Why is life so hard at times ?  We could arrange a meet later on in year if ok.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Apr 27, 2018)

Carlisle is good for me in May. I've been missing in action for two weeks. The Broken Leg was acting up. But I went into irthoorthop clinic yesterday. No, Wednesday. All is well, but I have to go back to using the brace and stop acting as if it's healed already. 
At the minute it's TSB that is more limiting than the brace. We haven't had access to any money since last weekend. We don't have a branch here, so yesterday my son in aberdeen went to the bank up there. Queued for an hour to get some cash and can't down here to deliver it! (Well, he was planning to visit anyway, so that's not so extreme as it sounds.)


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 27, 2018)

Life ?  It is not easy at times. Tell your son well done & please look after yourself !  (order) .  I am free on fri in May until the phone rings !


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Apr 27, 2018)

Ok. So leave the phone turned off!!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 27, 2018)

"The Boarder Reivers" Meet Duk .  Coming sometime in May     Watch this space !


----------



## C&E Guy (May 21, 2018)

Carolg said:


> What about another Glasgow meet but a Saturday so others can come if they are weekday workers.



Great, Carol. Diary is poised!!!!!


----------



## Carolg (May 21, 2018)

Whenever it can be arranged. There is a meet at Newcastle on 23rd June, so if you want to suggest dates, folks can say aye or nay


----------



## SB2015 (May 21, 2018)

Robin said:


> The Glasgow and the Cheltenham meets were arranged by a group of members who realised they were in the same area and fancied a meet up. It's just a case of picking a date and a venue, then coordinating arrival times. I think these member-arranged meets may be better attended, because picking fixed dates and places for the whole year isn't always flexible enough to ensure they are at the best times and in the best places for nearby members to attend.


I think like Robin has suggested it would be good for groups who realise that they are near each other to suggest date and venue, and then see who responds.  It is a lot for Northerner to be sorting these out and fixed dates may not suit the locals.  By sorting out our own we can ensure they suit those nearby.


----------

